

Ask HN: Subdomains you don't want your user to have - sandipagr

For my web app, each user get their subdomains. Are there any list of subdomains that you want to keep for yourself and not have your user to register?<p>Example. blog, mail, www (duh!) ...
======
mooism2
Anything listed in /etc/services.

All 2 letter subdomains (national subdomains), and thus all 1 letter
subdomains for consistency.

------
jcr
m.example.com --mobile

ns?.example.com --name servers

ftp.example.com --FTP

